# Immodium and Pepto Bismol



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

How many of you give your dogs these products and under what circumstances?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've given Pepto many times when Cayenne was a puppy, vet said it was fine! Remember all the diarreah issues she had. I have also given it more recently to Leo when he has shown signs of an upset tummy, (coats the stomach) I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've given Pepto to Piper before when she would have an episode of colitis.. definitely seemed to help. And thank god she liked it, it would've been a pink mess if she didn't! I've found the giving slippery elm has the same effect, and is much less messy!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to use Immodium in Chelsy when she had her really bad colitis but she was the only dog I would use it on. Rocky can't have anything in that family of drugs.

I've always used kaopectate or Kaolin/pectin in doggie form with all my dogs and it's been really safe. I don't like to use anything with salicylates in animals (personal preference) so I have never used Pepto Bismul. I actually don't even keep it in the house because I had children and didn't want anyone to give it to them. 

The one time Rocky got horribly sick with diarrhea when we travelled to San Diego, the only thing that cleared him up was the kaopectin and chicken and rice.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

anyone ever use immodium on their dogs?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

magicre said:


> anyone ever use immodium on their dogs?


We've used it with Zio. It seems to help. However, I must admit that pumpkin seems to be more effective for him.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have used Immodium in my dogs on a few occasions.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

I have, never pepto - vet said not to.....can't member the reason though. I used Mylanta and Immodium for Raja when he was younger....the problem is because they can't talk to you, it's hard to tell what's going on and well, immodium is very strong and can end up constipating them, so you have to be real careful!!!! I would be more reluctant to use it on a small dog than a big dog, Raja was about 60 pounds when I used it.


----------

